# Updated Photos of Willow



## Jackie from Concrete WA (Mar 23, 2015)

As previously requested, I am going to try and attach photos of Willow now that she has been growing out for about 1-1/2 years. This was partly due to Covid and the groomer being shut down but now I'm really liking her look. I still can't get a decent photo of her, but I tried! She looks a lot cuter in person than the photos!


----------



## Jackie from Concrete WA (Mar 23, 2015)

Now I'm going to have to figure out how I change the photo in my little banner across the bottom!


----------



## GoWithTheFlo (Oct 11, 2018)

Willow is beautiful😍. There is something about her that reminds me of Shama!


----------



## Jackie from Concrete WA (Mar 23, 2015)

GoWithTheFlo said:


> Willow is beautiful😍. There is something about her that reminds me of Shama!


Thank you. Oh I wish I could get her to pose like Shama! I think Shama is the beauty queen of the forum!


----------



## 31818 (Oct 29, 2014)

Jackie from Concrete WA said:


> Thank you. Oh I wish I could get her to pose like Shama! I think Shama is the beauty queen of the forum!


I don't know about that Jackie, Shama is certainly a beauty but Willow is some serious competition! Love her natural coat. In fact, I have never seen a dog, female or male, on HF that wasn't gorgeous. You take any Havanese, long or short hair, out in public and they are a people magnate.

For new Havanese owners on HF, here is a list where Havanese are welcome from our experience YMMV:

almost any pet store including Petco and PetSmart
some Home Depot and Lowes
we have had no problems at our local Bed,Bath, and Beyond (but Ricky rides in the basket)
Walmart, Target, and Costco NEVER
outside dining at restaurants usually no problem. Inside dining NEVER
if I am not sure, sometimes I will chance it, BUT I will apologize and leave immediately if confronted
I always put Ricky in a cart when inside a store

Does anyone else have a tip for dog friendly stores?


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Willow is looking GORGEOUS!!! I love the almost metallic shine to her coat!!!

Popi, another one that we have found at least around here to always be welcoming is Best Buy. I wouldn't bring a puppy in, because it's carpeted. So if your dog is not COMPLETELY potty trained, it would be hard to clean up an accident. But they always FAWN all over our guys and want them up on the counter so they can love on them! LOL!

They are also welcome in Apple stores as long as they have entrances that are not through malls with no-dog rules.


----------



## mudpuppymama (Mar 24, 2012)

Willow is beautiful! Her hair looks very silky. I may be tempted to let Mia grow out!


----------



## EvaE1izabeth (Nov 14, 2017)

Jackie, she looks gorgeous! I’m so glad you shared the pictures. Her coat has such a pretty sheen to it! Cute hairstyles, too! 

I’ve been doing the double clip lately, like Willow’s pink and purple, but with one tiny clip lower, almost between Sundance’s eyes. His trim between the eyes is growing out and when I do it lower the clip it doesn’t last long. Your picture are keeping me patient!


----------



## GoWithTheFlo (Oct 11, 2018)

Ricky Ricardo said:


> I don't know about that Jackie, Shama is certainly a beauty but Willow is some serious competition! Love her natural coat. In fact, I have never seen a dog, female or male, on HF that wasn't gorgeous. You take any Havanese, long or short hair, out in public and they are a people magnate.
> 
> For new Havanese owners on HF, here is a list where Havanese are welcome from our experience YMMV:
> 
> ...


What a great post Popi😊 x


----------



## Jackie from Concrete WA (Mar 23, 2015)

Gosh everyone - thank you so much for Willow's compliments! Of course, I think she's a beauty too. Regarding places to take you dog, I'm afraid to let Willow come in to any store unless I carry her. The few times I've had her in the feed store, she's peed on the flour! So embarrassing! 😟


----------



## 31818 (Oct 29, 2014)

Jackie from Concrete WA said:


> Gosh everyone - thank you so much for Willow's compliments! Of course, I think she's a beauty too.


Not bad for a "used" dog - huh? WILLOW's previous owners loss is your gain!


----------



## ShamaMama (Jul 27, 2015)

What a BEAUTY! Thanks so much for posting these updated photos. I don't think you should change the photo in your PitaPata. It's so cute! 
💚💛🧡💜💙


----------



## EvaE1izabeth (Nov 14, 2017)

Jackie from Concrete WA said:


> Gosh everyone - thank you so much for Willow's compliments! Of course, I think she's a beauty too. Regarding places to take you dog, I'm afraid to let Willow come in to any store unless I carry her. The few times I've had her in the feed store, she's peed on the flour! So embarrassing! 😟


Honestly I don’t blame her. It must be hard to resist in dog friendly places sometimes, especially if they haven’t been in a while. But at least you can both enjoy it when you carry her in!


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

Willow's such a pretty girl! 🥰 She's definitely a cutie pie!


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

Jackie from Concrete WA said:


> Gosh everyone - thank you so much for Willow's compliments! Of course, I think she's a beauty too. Regarding places to take you dog, I'm afraid to let Willow come in to any store unless I carry her. The few times I've had her in the feed store, she's peed on the flour! So embarrassing! 😟


That is so funny Jackie! I know just how you feel. Every time I take Scout to the vet he always gets so excited and poops on the floor.😲 It's always so embarrassing! I always go prepared now.


----------



## Jackie from Concrete WA (Mar 23, 2015)

Heather's said:


> That is so funny Jackie! I know just how you feel. Every time I take Scout to the vet he always gets so excited and poops on the floor.😲 It's always so embarrassing! I always go prepared now.


I had a cat once that would do that!


----------



## BoosDad (Mar 8, 2020)

Willow is super cute!


----------

